# El Paso shooting



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seems it has happened again! Early reports people shot and some fatalities, stay tuned!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Is that the mall shooting?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

scanner for El Paso; WalMart

https://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/29918


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

CBS is saying 10 dead, 30 shot


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Reportedly about 20 people shot, happened at a Wal/mart
One man in custody-- 21 years old


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think so news reporting a mall and a Walmart. I just saw an unedited video from the parking lot
at the Walmart and it got to me I'm teared up watching it, so sad!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

channel 9 El Paso twitter feed says police say there is no longer an active shooter.

Mayor Dee Margo tweeted that EPPD confirms 'several' suspects in custody.

Edit:
and of course, CBS says only 1 in custody.

have to wait for them to put all their heads together


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

KTSM 9 News twitter reporting police sources told them, 18 are dead.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

if you want to watch; someones phone video of JC Penney being evacuated

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157706121496485891


----------



## Soft White Overbelly (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Soft White Overbelly said:


> View attachment 99499


Hispanic Gang related? Illegal? Drug Cartel? Jihadist muslime? Southern Confederate Trump supporting racist? Mentally Ill idiot? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

He put hearing protection on! Looks like the dust cover is missing on that 47 / 74 ?


----------



## Soft White Overbelly (Jul 13, 2018)

Whoever it is, and it LOOKS to me like a white, nerdy guy...the libs will be screaming about the weapon used, especially if it's an AK. Beto O'Rourke territory, will probably demand gun legislation? Every time this happens, it's NOT good for law-abiders who have these weapons. Could be a huge backlash now.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Soft White Overbelly said:


> Whoever it is, and it LOOKS to me like a white, nerdy guy...the libs will be screaming about the weapon used, especially if it's an AK. Beto O'Rourke territory, will probably demand gun legislation? Every time this happens, it's NOT good for law-abiders who have these weapons. Could be a huge backlash now.


Prepare for a mess of complaints saying the gun killed or wounded the people...When we know that gun cannot function with out human control..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I found it amazing the MSM let this interview out:






In particular, go to about 1:25.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hispanic Gang related? Illegal? Drug Cartel? Jihadist muslime? Southern Confederate Trump supporting racist? Mentally Ill idiot? Inquiring minds want to know...


No doubt in my mind that he is the product of a public school education and most likely spent several years on psychotropic drugs when he was younger. I'm sure he was a good boy that was enrolled to start community college in the fall.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah should be interesting Monday to see how the libs use this to forward their gun control agenda. 

20 dead, 26 wounded according to Fox news.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Yeah should be interesting Monday to see how the libs use this to forward their gun control agenda.
> 
> 20 dead, 26 wounded according to Fox news.


They've already started. 
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...l-paso-massacre-outlaw-assault-style-weapons/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bad news. Wonder why there is never a CCW or two stopping this stuff in TX or Florida? Stinks like false flag.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://heavy.com/news/2019/08/patrick-crusius/

"Patrick Crusius: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Bad news. Wonder why there is never a CCW or two stopping this stuff in TX or Florida? Stinks like false flag.


There is........ but it's not a headlining, 'We interrupt this program for a special news bulliten'-type "Mass Shooting", so the MSM doesn't cover it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There is........ but it's not a headlining, 'We interrupt this program for a special news bulliten'-type "Mass Shooting", so the MSM doesn't cover it.


I get it. I was trying to "provoke" our bros and sis in those states.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Bad news. Wonder why there is never a CCW or two stopping this stuff in TX or Florida? Stinks like false flag.


I thought the same possibility. Early reports of multiple shooters, within hours MSM claiming only 1 shooter. I fear the narrative will be "Even in Texas civilians didn't stop bad guy with gun" as fodder for more gun control. Never let a good crisis go to waste.

God give these affected families guidance and strength and your blessing in these coming hours and days...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Heard about this before we turned in and now seeing it light up our news cycle as a trump loving white man who hates Hispanics and was prompted by the presidents rhetoric. That’s how they are going to roll.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I thought the same possibility. Early reports of multiple shooters, within hours MSM claiming only 1 shooter. I fear the narrative will be "Even in Texas civilians didn't stop bad guy with gun" as fodder for more gun control. Never let a good crisis go to waste.
> 
> God give these affected families guidance and strength and your blessing in these coming hours and days...


Thing is, most shootings take place in target-rich envi............. err......... sorry. That's not PC. "Gun-Free Zones".


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I posted in response to a Fox News article, Why do we see politicians speaking in a gun free zone surrounded by heavily armed guards! Nuff said.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As a side note, medical examiner says Gilroy shooter shot himself, not police. Will we ever know the truth without all this knee-jerk crap!!! Too much smoke and mirrors.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mylife.con yes CON has contributed heavily to conspiracy theories. When the shooter name was searched at 1:56 pm it stated he was a democrat with no other info. At 2:22 pm after his arrest it states Republican, Christian, Caucasian, makes over $10,000 month. Quite a change in 26 minutes.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Great Information regarding El Paso shooting. Jordan does excellent research.

[8.3] Event In El-Paso & Deeper Details About FBI "Conspiracy Theory" Memo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The left will immediately blame the gun of course, but they should be looking at how we are indoctrinating these young men. They should be looking at how we are raising, educating, and drugging these kids. The constant bombardment from social media, the MSM, the teachers, and drugs is a deadly brew. All these shootings are mostly done by young adults and teenagers. One should ask what's changed in the last 50 years? It isn't the gun. But then, that doesn't advance the left's agenda.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As a side note, each and every one of these shooters, if they live to be arrested, should be walked immediately in front of a camera for his 2 seconds of fame before a bullet passes through his brain. Bang, flop, next.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

What bothers me about cases like this is how the facility handles the future patrons. For example, the place will put up signs saying, "No weapons permitted." Who do they think will respond to this? The good guys or the bad guys?

If I owned a little shop I'd post a sign that said, "_Licensed concealed carry permitted_." That's the business I'd want.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> What bothers me about cases like this is how the facility handles the future patrons. For example, the place will put up signs saying, "No weapons permitted." Who do they think will respond to this? The good guys or the bad guys?
> 
> If I owned a little shop I'd post a sign that said, "_Licensed concealed carry permitted_." That's the business I'd want.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

You know my wife and I have been able to unfortunately discuss the mass shooter scenario three times this week, between the Garlic Festival shooting, El Paso and Ohio. This is why it is so important to carry even if it's something as simple as running into a store to pick up a gallon of milk or something along those lines. Not sure how active everyone is their Youtube usage, but two channels I particularly like is Tactical Rifleman and Instructor Zero, say what you will but their credentials seem impressive enough to me to warrant listening to what they have to say. Both have agreed that in 99% of situations an individual with a concealed weapon will be simply a statistic against someone armed with a battle rifle. 

One of my driving forces for my training is; I will be the hardest individual they try to kill, whether it's hand to hand, if a knife gets involved or let alone a firearm. Possibly it is because I have never been tested in the way that knock's one self confidence down a peg or two, but I firmly believe that any fire fight that comes my way within 50 yards and I have one of my pistols ( ideally my Glock 20 ) I will at the very minimum remove the other individual from the fight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, was he a Democrat or a Republican? Christian or Atheist? Depends on when you looked at his MyLife page.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...aturday-shooting-from-democrat-to-republican/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Grinch2 said:


> I will be the hardest individual they try to kill, whether it's hand to hand, if a knife gets involved or let alone a firearm.


No, you don't want to face a knife. If it's a bullet, some times the surgeon might not even remove it. Some bangers going to the ER have several bullets in them, and the doctor can't be sure which one is "the new one."

I'll try and post a picture of some real knife wounds.

(_You're going to have to copy and paste this file, I cannot get the picture to post_).

file:///C:/Users/Chico/Desktop/wounds.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, was he a Democrat or a Republican? Christian or Atheist? Depends on when you looked at his MyLife page.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...aturday-shooting-from-democrat-to-republican/


In the second change he is noted as African American. So is this MyLife thing like Wikipedia in that anyone can change it?

If that is the case this info is useless either way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Bad news. Wonder why there is never a CCW or two stopping this stuff in TX or Florida? Stinks like false flag.


I am licensed, and I carry to protect myself and my wife.
If I was in that Walmart, I would first have tried to slip away. Only if he was aiming at me would I have engaged.
I am not a cop, my duty is not to protect other people. THEY should have been carrying, too.

Suppose you shoot at the bad guy, and hit an innocent? Do you have hundreds of thousands of dollars to get a lawyer to defend you against the civil law suits? Do you have millions of dollars to pay that law suit if and when you lose?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All of this BS about his religious affiliation, ethnicity, political party membership etc is just that BULL SHIT.

Nothing but the evil dem's Identity Politics at work...I'll tell you what this person is; he is EVIL AND MENTALLY ILL. Nothing else matters except he should be tried, sentenced and put to death within 2 weeks. Not one 1 day more than 2 weeks to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1 try not to be seen concealment, 2 protection cover. If shot presents it's self take it if you feel you can. If you are already dead you cannot help anyone.
This is just the beginning . Couple generation of the worst public school indoctrination in history. Same in so called higher education. Factor in the fake news media and social media.
The goal has been total unrest and conflict we are in the beginning stage of success for the left. The goal of disarming every single American is nothing new . But is with in grasp now. 
Buy and hide. Fire arms and ammo is not a financial investment it is an investment in freedom and way of life. Blow it off all you want they are coming and are closer than you think.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the manifesto.
https://drudgereport.com/flashtx.htm

Two things I noticed while reading the manifesto.
The first thing that I noticed was that it doesn't seem to be something written by a 21-year-old. Had I just come across that writing, I would have assumed someone in his forties wrote it.

The second thing and the thing that I find disconcerting is that the positions taken on immigration, the destruction of our culture, and the complicity of both political parties are position many of us have taken and written, here. Sas and I have certainly hammered on them in our podcasts. Does that make us potential terrorist suspects? _Could this be the intent?_


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I've nit read it all, but glanced over it and it reads like a progressive democratic socialist presentation to splatter their enemy in the hearts and minds of people after being hammered by their media for it.



Denton said:


> Here's the manifesto.
> https://drudgereport.com/flashtx.htm
> 
> Two things I noticed while reading the manifesto.
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Here's the manifesto.
> https://drudgereport.com/flashtx.htm
> 
> Two things I noticed while reading the manifesto.
> ...


Denton, I agree with your observation on the manifesto, that was written by a much older, informed man not a 21 year old.
He could have been an ANTIFA pawn, to push the Gov. to destroy us and the right.
The body of the manifesto differs in composure from his expressions about gun selection, he may just as well added his piece to it.
He know nothing in depth about firearms, that is evident.
I know nothing about the games he mentioned, but that indicates he was following them in some way.
He will now use his trial as a stage to profess his ideology to the masses.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> 1 try not to be seen concealment, 2 protection cover. If shot presents it's self take it if you feel you can. If you are already dead you cannot help anyone.
> This is just the beginning . Couple generation of the worst public school indoctrination in history. Same in so called higher education. Factor in the fake news media and social media.
> The goal has been total unrest and conflict we are in the beginning stage of success for the left. The goal of disarming every single American is nothing new . But is with in grasp now.
> Buy and hide. Fire arms and ammo is not a financial investment it is an investment in freedom and way of life. Blow it off all you want they are coming and are closer than you think.


Worth repeating!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just watched the evening news. Apparently, a t-shirt and shorts are now 'tactical clothing'.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The left will immediately blame the gun of course, but they should be looking at how we are indoctrinating these young men. They should be looking at how we are raising, educating, and drugging these kids. The constant bombardment from social media, the MSM, the teachers, and drugs is a deadly brew. All these shootings are mostly done by young adults and teenagers. One should ask what's changed in the last 50 years? It isn't the gun. But then, that doesn't advance the left's agenda.


I think this goes to an observation I had today. Many of you probably already realized this but did you notice that all the mass shooter, or at least the vast majority of them, are basically kids? Kids in their late teens or 20's. Not pissed off old guys. I think the age of these shooters is very telling about todays society.

I read the manifesto. I know plenty of young men his age that are very good writers, articulate and concise. I have no doubt that he could have and most likely did write the manifesto.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Here's the manifesto.
> https://drudgereport.com/flashtx.htm
> 
> The second thing and the thing that I find disconcerting is that the positions taken on immigration, the destruction of our culture, and the complicity of both political parties are position many of us have taken and written, here. Sas and I have certainly hammered on them in our podcasts. Does that make us potential terrorist suspects? _Could this be the intent?_


Yes, disconcerting is a good description. While reading the manifesto I was thinking about what we, as a group, have often discussed on this board. As Slippy said, he is mentally ill, evil and should be shot... not arguments there, but what about the validity of his points. Disconcerting indeed. Is it disconcerting because there is some agreement. (Rhetorical).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got about half throgh it till I realized it needed to be shared on Fake Book. Thanks. The perp did seem more articiulate at writing and speeling than his peer group. He struck me as sorta a-political but he hates liberals a bit more than Rinos..which is sorta normal. His leap of tying this all in with the abuse of Indians by evil white Eurpeans seems a bit bizarre. It dont make a link of sense. No wonder hes crazy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I got about half throgh it till I realized it needed to be shared on Fake Book. Thanks. The perp did seem more articiulate at writing and speeling than his peer group. He struck me as sorta a-political but he hates liberals a bit more than Rinos..which is sorta normal. His leap of tying this all in with the abuse of Indians by evil white Eurpeans seems a bit bizarre. It dont make a link of sense. No wonder hes crazy.


His connection made perfect sense. Native Americans did nothing to stop _illegal immigration_ and they all lost their nations. Similarly, we will lose our nation as other cultures overwhelm ours.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am licensed, and I carry to protect myself and my wife.
> If I was in that Walmart, I would first have tried to slip away. Only if he was aiming at me would I have engaged.
> I am not a cop, my duty is not to protect other people. THEY should have been carrying, too.
> 
> Suppose you shoot at the bad guy, and hit an innocent? Do you have hundreds of thousands of dollars to get a lawyer to defend you against the civil law suits? Do you have millions of dollars to pay that law suit if and when you lose?


I have thought a lot about what I would do. I do keep a million in insurance if I am in a shooting or other self defense situation. Tell you the truth, if I was with my Daughters they would be my first priority. If it was just me, I think that I would try to stop evil. A reason that I always carry two handguns on me and a rifle in my car. Maybe I am foolish, but I would not tolerate not trying to do something.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes, disconcerting is a good description. While reading the manifesto I was thinking about what we, as a group, have often discussed on this board. As Slippy said, he is mentally ill, evil and should be shot... not arguments there, but what about the validity of his points. Disconcerting indeed. Is it disconcerting because there is some agreement. (Rhetorical).


Evil? Sure. Earned a bullet? Can't argue against that, possibly. Still, I can't help but wonder if a handler wrote his manifesto and then prompted him to go to Walmart.

Was this supposed to be another mass-killing.
https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/2019/8/4/20753570/several-wounded-douglas-park-shooting-roosevelt

Is there some sinister attempt to attack the first and second amendments?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Handlers?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Handlers?


This shit ain't real. We are being played.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, same events all over - setup, killing innocent people for an agenda...sad

Five simple questions that blow apart the official fake news narrative about the El Paso Wal-Mart shooting
https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-08...-news-narrative-el-paso-walmart-shooting.html


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Went to the range yesterday for my usual Sunday morning bull shitting session with the other old timers. The place was a little more busy than usual. EVERY shooter there was using an AR15. Every single one! All the chat centered on the shootings and the usual push for registration and confiscation. Every shooter there agreed that they would never register their guns and they would NEVER surrender them. So the libs are gonna agitate and push their agenda. But even if they eventually gets the laws they want, they are going to play hell Enforcing them.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Evil? Sure. Earned a bullet? Can't argue against that, possibly. Still, I can't help but wonder if a handler wrote his manifesto and then prompted him to go to Walmart.
> 
> Was this supposed to be another mass-killing.
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/2019/8/4/20753570/several-wounded-douglas-park-shooting-roosevelt
> ...


Probably. The game is on. It is full-court press by the Deep State.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I couldn't help myself, I tuned in to MSNBC Morning Joe. They, of course, were blaming Trump for this weekend's murders at WalMart in El Paso. These idiots are unhinged.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Found out this morning that the Walmart store and the Mall are “gun free” zones. Guess that explains why the shooter had to travel so far.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rush made a good point this morning. The idiots manifesto is right out of the liberal play book...the earth is overpopulated and the herd needs thinning before the ideal liberal earthtly utopia can be created...if global warming dont kill us all first


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Found out this morning that the Walmart store and the Mall are "gun free" zones. Guess that explains why the shooter had to travel so far.


Yea, there are plenty of Mexicans in North Dallas where he is from &#8230;. if that was truly the intent.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 8chan Owner Says El Paso Shooter Didn't Post Manifesto On Which Media Has Been Reporting





> He didn't post it, so he may not even have written it. But people ran with it anyway, despite not knowing.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/428359-8chan-owner-says-el-paso-shooter-didnt-post-manifesto/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Here's the manifesto.
> https://drudgereport.com/flashtx.htm
> 
> Two things I noticed while reading the manifesto.
> ...


I found the shooter's apparent "manifesto" before noticing your link, and gave it a read.
I agree, this does not appear to be written by someone in their early 20's, but it also doesn't look like it was written by someone with a fair amount of reasoning.

I did notice this little part that is getting ZERO coverage by the basket of bias media:


> "My ideology has not changed for several years. My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest
> predate Trump and his campaign for president. I putting this here because some people will blame the
> President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media
> will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump's rhetoric. The media is infamous
> for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that."


To those who mention carrying a firearm, and possibly responding to a threat by engaging or just leaving, you need to make up your damn mind, and I mean YESTERDAY!
There won't be time for you to wrestle with your fight-or-flight response when the moment hits. You need a predetermined plan. You need to work through it in your head.
"I'm going to hunt down the killer" or "I'm going to get myself and my family out" Pick one, pick NOW.

For me, I will begin methodically hunting down the murderer. If my family is with me, my wife will be tasked with getting our kids to safety. We are united, but we are individuals, and I trust her to protect what needs protecting.
If you plan to engage, training and control will mitigate the risk to bystanders. Break your tunnel vision constantly, use cover, always keep moving. These cowards expect no resistance. They leisurely walk through their target area fully exposed. Use this. Don't count the shots as lives lost. It is not your fault that you aren't stopping the threat "fast enough". It is the killer's fault these people are dying. You will get there when you get there. Don't make a dangerous mistake by running headlong into the fray. Be watchful for multiple threats. Keep your weapon in low ready. Appear passive to observers. Use your off-hand to wave on bystanders, and warn other possible carriers to your presence. By the gunshots, you know the killer's direction, but they don't know about you. Use this. When you encounter the killer, offer no warning. It is time to put shots on target as you have trained. If they have armor, headshots are necessary. Don't waste time on the body. Two or three shots, assess, two or three more, assess. When they stop twitching, you can stop firing, and it doesn't matter if they're on the ground or not. We can't know if they have a bomb or dead-man switch. You are not a cop, you do not have to try to give him orders first. Stop the threat. Keep distance and keep eyes on at all times until cops arrive. They will treat you as a hostile. Drop your gun immediately and get down. Yes, DROP your pretty gun on the ground with an open handed snap and raise your hands up. What you carry damn sure better be drop safe. You will be cuffed and likely roughed up. They don't know you from Adam yet. Just go with it and calmly let them know you are a carrier. They will have to verify that, and will not take your word. Don't get upset by this.

I like John Lovell, and he had some words to say about how we need to start approaching these killers:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Kauboy, I agree with you and Lovell.

I forgot to mention it in the podcast but I meant to ask our Texans, _why is it that there were no carriers ready to burn that SOB down?_ What good is the right to bear arms if nobody bears them, preferring to be victims? Don't mess with Texas?

Alabama would be no different, I assure you. I'm not proud of that fact, but that's how it is. That needs to stop.

I know there are those who don't believe it is up to them to do something in such circumstances. To those, the only suggestion I have is to wear track shoes and to not carry as the weight will only slow you down. To those who think like @Kauboy and me, wear track shoes so you can get to the target faster and practice your draw as much as you practice your aim.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Kauboy, I agree with you and Lovell.
> 
> I forgot to mention it in the podcast but I meant to ask our Texans, _why is it that there were no carriers ready to burn that SOB down?_ What good is the right to bear arms if nobody bears them, preferring to be victims? Don't mess with Texas?
> 
> ...


Denton. Walmart is a "Gun Free ZONE!!". How you going to do that without breaking the Law? Walmart would try to prosecute for the guns they just sold you, if you came back or a refund!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton. Walmart is a "Gun Free ZONE!!". How you going to do that without breaking the Law? Walmart would try to prosecute for the guns they just sold you, if you came back or a refund!


Walmart is a gun-free zone? I've never seen a gun-free Walmart. I always scan the doorways of stores, making sure "gun-free" zones don't profit from my hard-earned money.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Walmart is a gun-free zone? I've never seen a gun-free Walmart. I always scan the doorways of stores, making sure "gun-free" zones don't profit from my hard-earned money.


Was reported on earlier posts?

Try walking into with a wally/china world with a M29 44 on your hip.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Was reported on earlier posts?
> 
> Try walking into with a wally/china world with a M29 44 on your hip.


I've walked into WallyWorld with a 1911 on my hip, open-carry. I typically don't do that because I don't want to have gun-related conversations with enthusiasts. Especially those who aren't also carrying. I just want to get what I need and get out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Kauboy, I agree with you and Lovell.
> 
> I forgot to mention it in the podcast but I meant to ask our Texans, _why is it that there were no carriers ready to burn that SOB down?_ What good is the right to bear arms if nobody bears them, preferring to be victims? Don't mess with Texas?


Yeah, most folks have that misconception of Texans. Sadly, we had such a long stint of history where carrying handguns was illegal, that it isn't really part of the normal culture anymore. That's slowly changing, but we are still only talking about 2-3% of the population that actually has a carry license. Certain cities or areas will have their anomalies, but it's not consistent for sure.
My town, for example, seems like a 10+% carry rate.
Remember, we're slowing going blue again too, so you have that mentality of "just call the police" starting to permeate the larger cities.
"Don't mess with Texas" is an anti-litter campaign. Sounds good, but wrong connotation.

To the specific incident in question, I heard reports of a single armed veteran who took up a position and helped people get out safely. He chose not to engage.
Like you, I've never encountered a Walmart where carry was absolutely restricted. I've heard of some restricting open carry, or at least asking folks to go back out and conceal if they re-enter, but never a complete carry ban.
As a matter of policy, Walmart HQ does not have a carry stance. Basically, if it's legal where the store exists, it's legal in the store.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I carry into a walmart at least twice a week. I have seen people ‘open carry’ in our local wally world. I have never seen or heard of any ‘gun free zone’ signs there.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I understand that the WalMart in El Paso is part of a Mall which is a gun free zone, I carry every time I go into my WalMart, started when I retired and didn't have to go on Post anymore, I used to only carry in WalMart because of the crazies there, but I now make it a policy to always carry when I leave home.

*Rancher*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I understand that the WalMart in El Paso is part of a Mall which is a gun free zone, I carry every time I go into my WalMart, started when I retired and didn't have to go on Post anymore, I used to only carry in WalMart because of the crazies there, but I now make it a policy to always carry when I leave home.
> 
> *Rancher*


Most any place here is a "gun free zone" in a city.

My neighbors and myself have an agreement to hunt/use weapons/shoot target practice........

It's not like DICKS , which I just boycott.

Local gun store: Shop at Dave's, we're not a DICK


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen both at my Wally World, both conceal and open carry, although, open carry is rare. I always conceal carry. I don’ want anyone knowing I am armed, until it’s to late for them.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> No, you don't want to face a knife. If it's a bullet, some times the surgeon might not even remove it. Some bangers going to the ER have several bullets in them, and the doctor can't be sure which one is "the new one."
> 
> I'll try and post a picture of some real knife wounds.
> 
> ...


Very few people know how to actually use a knife, I got five scars from a blade, a filleted right forearm from a bar fight and three puncture wounds, two in the stomach one in the lower back ( had close to two feet of intestine removed ) and one in my right shoulder from an ex-girlfriend with a chemical imbalance in her brain. Besides if it gets down to that, my Mora is coming out and taking it's fair share of iron rich crimson, my 10mm though causes a mighty big detour when it comes to knives getting pulled.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I have seen both at my Wally World, both conceal and open carry, although, open carry is rare. I always conceal carry. I don' want anyone knowing I am armed, until it's to late for them.


I don't open carry just to keep from having the popo called every half hour.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Grinch2 said:


> Very few people know how to actually use a knife, I got five scars from a blade, a filleted right forearm from a bar fight and three puncture wounds, two in the stomach one in the lower back ( had close to two feet of intestine removed ) and one in my right shoulder from an ex-girlfriend with a chemical imbalance in her brain. Besides if it gets down to that, my Mora is coming out and taking it's fair share of iron rich crimson, my 10mm though causes a mighty big detour when it comes to knives getting pulled.


Bars and crazy ass bitches will do it every time. I have my share of battle scars from both as well. I no longer participate in either. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Bars and crazy ass bitches will do it every time. I have my share of battle scars from both as well. I no longer participate in either. :tango_face_grin:


Hahaha, luckily I've been able to stay away from the crazy women ( the perk to being married ) and when I get on the road for work all bets are off when my crew and I go into a bar.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Grinch2 said:


> Hahaha, luckily I've been able to stay away from the crazy women ( the perk to being married ) and when I get on the road for work all bets are off when my crew and I go into a bar.


Yeah, I stay away from the bucket of blood bars these days. When, on the rare occasion I stop in for a drink, it is more higher end establishments. I am to old for flying bar stools, knives, and pool sticks. I gave up crazy bitches long ago. Although, on occasion, my wife can make me wonder sometimes. :vs_smile:


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, I stay away from the bucket of blood bars these days. When, on the rare occasion I stop in for a drink, it is more higher end establishments. I am to old for flying bar stools, knives, and pool sticks. I gave up crazy bitches long ago. Although, on occasion, my wife can make me wonder sometimes. :vs_smile:


Only when I'm with my wife do I venture into middle of the road or higher end establishments. When my buddies or crew and I go out the establishment must fill two criteria cold beer and strong whiskey. Most of the time though I just sit back and watch the chaos if any any unfolds, my blasting licenses aren't worth a bench clearing brawl, although back before I got them all bets were off, whatever I could get my hands on to use. I think we all had a wild phase though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Grinch2 said:


> although back before I got them all bets were off, whatever I could get my hands on to use. I think we all had a wild phase though.


Long, long ago in a land far, far away....................


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Colion Noir pretty much says it all. This is exactly what I have been saying, don't blame the freaken gun. Ask why these kids and young men are committing these heinous acts over the last 30 years, ask what has changed, the gun, or the young generation.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Bad news. Wonder why there is never a CCW or two stopping this stuff in TX or Florida? Stinks like false flag.


There are incidents of citizens CCW stopping shooters, but they don't report that in the news because it doesn't fit the agenda. I've read stories about it in places like American Rifleman magazine and other gun magazines. Mainstream media national news? LOL! No, they won't report that usually. We do hear about good guys with guns stopping bad guys with guns in the local news here in Houston, Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tired_Yeti said:


> There are incidents of citizens CCW stopping shooters, but they don't report that in the news because it doesn't fit the agenda. I've read stories about it in places like American Rifleman magazine and other gun magazines. Mainstream media national news? LOL! No, they won't report that usually. We do hear about good guys with guns stopping bad guys with guns in the local news here in Houston, Texas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The local news will report it, but I have noticed that they have been reluctant lately. The MSM? Forget about it.


----------

